# How many batteries



## PhilM (Feb 23, 2010)

This has most likely been asked before.

Do I need two (2) batteries or will one do?? 55lb Thrust Minkota, HummingBird fish finder, and ProControl foot control. I have a pull start outboard so the battery will only be running these items.


----------



## netman (Feb 23, 2010)

Your fish finder will draw very little battery. Being that you aren't using the batteries for starting, be sure to get a good deep cycle battery(cheapos will not hold their charge as well nor have as long of a life as a more expensive one).....don't need a starting/deep cycle battery as these won't last as long as batteries designed exclusively for deep cycling. As far as how many batteries.....what kind of fishing do you do? River fishing will require you to run your trolling motor a lot more than if you fish smaller lakes that don't have a lot of current.


----------



## Brine (Feb 23, 2010)

I've run my Kota 55, Eagle 320, and livewell off of one battery before. The runtime on the Kota is what you have to watch. I would expect the battery to provide 2 hrs of use (runtime) on full speed (5 on the Endura). In my experience, if you use it on 3 or less, and the runtime doubles.


----------



## MeanMouth (Feb 23, 2010)

I would assume (if you are an all-day fisherman) that you would generally prefer to have two batteries. But, I've seen a few people run the sonar off of a tractor/lawnmower battery, while using the large deep cycle for the trolling motor.

Just a thought that might save you some $$$ if you decide to go with two batteries.


----------



## Truckmechanic (Feb 24, 2010)

Brine said:


> I've run my Kota 55, Eagle 320, and livewell off of one battery before. The runtime on the Kota is what you have to watch. I would expect the battery to provide 2 hrs of use (runtime) on full speed (5 on the Endura). In my experience, if you use it on 3 or less, and the runtime doubles.




This about the same as me....I haven't had any problems with just one battery.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 24, 2010)

I would recommend two batteries - both capable of running the trolling motor


Set one up with just the FF and one for the trolling motor. This way to avoid any interference or having the FF go on and off as you draw on the battery. 2nd, if you do run down the TM battery you can swap them around and keep fishing


----------



## PhilM (Feb 24, 2010)

I fish small lakes and plan to use the trolling motor mostly for positioning and a little trolling.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Feb 24, 2010)

If you can handle the weight and extra expense of a second battery I would go for it. You might not _need_ it, but one real windy day when you are on the trolling motor all day to keep in position and you will be very glad you had it. What I did is set up two identical batteries in parallel, and use them essentially as one big 12v battery. I run a 40# bow mount and a 30# transom mount, and an Eagle 320, plus running lights when needed. I have fished from dawn til' waaaaaaaay past dark on some electric only lakes and have been good to go. 

I started to go with one big deep cycle plus a smaller tractor/cycle battery for the lights and sonar, but found the price difference was not worth the trade off and purchased a second deep cycle. I have not been sorry once. Once I lost my gas motor in the tidal Delaware river and was very glad to have the juice to get back to the ramp under TM power.


----------



## Nevillizer (Feb 24, 2010)

I am on the two battery boat with the guys. I am from the thinking "better to have and not need, than need and not have". As far as batteries I would go with a marine grade optima, but that is just my preference. They are a little pricey but worth.


----------



## wasilvers (Feb 24, 2010)

I run a 55lb minnkota. I keep two batteries in the boat, one for the troller/starting/lights and one on the fishfinder. If I start noticing a little slower on the troller, I take a minute and swap batteries. Fished 2 solid days w/out a charge and had juice to spare. But I only usually use power level 2/3 on the troller and then it's moving along the shoreline with breaks for fishing.

Will


----------



## D-Man (Feb 24, 2010)

I run with two.Front is for my trolling motor & fishfinder. The back is for the rear trolling motor.I use the front alot,the second is to get back to the dock in case the front go's dead.


----------



## fish devil (Feb 24, 2010)

:twisted: I would go with the second battery for sure. Always better to be safe than sorry. My 16' Tracker has three batteries.


----------



## PhilM (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for all of your replays I will try to make room in my build for two batteries.


----------



## lswoody (Feb 27, 2010)

Go with 2. Even if you don't need it, you will have peace of mind and your fishing trip won't be ruined because of no juice in your battery.


----------



## Defiant (Mar 2, 2010)

I have run a 55# Minn Kota Power drive ,Humminbird FF all day on 1 Battery plus the Nav lights and have only ever used maybe 1/4 of the Battery generally says 12.3 to 12.4 volts when it goes back on charger. Maybe the Maximizer in the motor help's but I see no use for 2 Batteries this is on a 1436 Jon Boat. I do run 2 Batteries on my Deep-V though 1 for the Trolling Motor and the other one runs every thing else .


----------



## tholdah (Mar 8, 2010)

Everyone says the same thing...here's an idea, hook it up with a solar charger. I plan on installing one this year. A friend runs a bettery shop and says he has one that is designed for boats & RV's that is waterproof that can be attached directly to the battery for around $30. Below is a link to an example of one, but do your research and make sure it's waterproof. I'm doing it to save the hassle of always recharging as we never run the engine long enough to recgarge the battery. 

https://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200263124_200263124


----------

